# Grafische Oberfläche geht nicht mehr -> Saft ausgegangen

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich habe ein Netbook, mit XFCE4 und dem ist der Saft ausgegangen (Batterieleistung wohl überschätzt) nachdem ich ihn ans Netzteil gehängt hab und ihn neugestartet hab funktionierte nichts mehr. (naja, nur die grafische oberfläche, er lässt mich noch in der konsole einloggen, aber auch mit startx ist nix zu machen.)

Ich nehm stark an, dass dieses Problem schon mal wer hatte, und auch lösbar ist, aber ich hab nichts darüber gefunden. (Ich entschuldige mich im Vorhinein, für womögliche Duplicate-Thread-Müll-Häufchen, die ich hiermit vielleicht hinterlasse.)

Folgende logs hab ich kopiert, ich werde aber nicht schlau daraus.

dmesg

slim.conf und

Xorg.0.conf

sind aber zu lang. Dateien hochladen kann man nicht oder?

Naja, schreibt mir halt welche Teile davon brauchbar wären, sofern überhaupt welche brauchbar sind.

LG Roland

----------

## ChrisJumper

Benutzt du hibernate?

Bootet dein System denn normal hoch und endet bei dem tty-login?

Mit dem Programm app-text/wgetpaste kannst du Dateien sofort hochladen und bekommst einen pastbin Link. Mit dem parameter -u auch als tinyurl.

Schau dir am besten mal die /var/log/Xorg.?.log Datei an, wenn X nicht mehr startet sollte da ein Grund zu finden sein. Statt dem Fragezeichen nimmst die Nummer mit der aktuellsten Datei.

Du bist dir sicher das du vielleicht nicht noch ein Update gemacht hast bevor der Akku leer war?

Grüße

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Benutzt du hibernate?

 

Ich hab das Netbook gerade erst aufgesetzt, und noch kein Hibernate eingerichtet. (Das ist in Powermanagement beschrieben oder?)

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Bootet dein System denn normal hoch und endet bei dem tty-login?

 

Ja, er zeigt zwar an:

* Setting up slim ...

* Starting local ...

und der Bildschirm wird kurz Schwarz, aber sonst hab ich nur das tty-login.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Mit dem Programm app-text/wgetpaste kannst du Dateien sofort hochladen und bekommst einen pastbin Link. Mit dem parameter -u auch als tinyurl.

 

dmesg -> click

slim.log -> click

Xorg.0.conf -> click

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Schau dir am besten mal die /var/log/Xorg.?.log Datei an, wenn X nicht mehr startet sollte da ein Grund zu finden sein. Statt dem Fragezeichen nimmst die Nummer mit der aktuellsten Datei.

 

Die heißt bei mir Xorg.0.log und da steht:

```

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse1

(WW) Disabling Mouse2

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

```

Wie deutet man das?

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Du bist dir sicher das du vielleicht nicht noch ein Update gemacht hast bevor der Akku leer war?

 

Was genau meinst du mit update? Wie mach ich eins?

LG Roland

----------

## Max Steel

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hallo

 

Hi

 *Quote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Mit dem Programm app-text/wgetpaste kannst du Dateien sofort hochladen und bekommst einen pastbin Link. Mit dem parameter -u auch als tinyurl. 
> 
> Wo lade ich denn die Dateien hin?

 

Auf einen "nopaste" Dienst. Du musst einfach nur sowas wie cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | wgetpaste ausführen und bekommst einen Link den du hier reinkopierst.

 *Quote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Schau dir am besten mal die /var/log/Xorg.?.log Datei an, wenn X nicht mehr startet sollte da ein Grund zu finden sein. Statt dem Fragezeichen nimmst die Nummer mit der aktuellsten Datei. 
> 
> Die heißt bei mir Xorg.0.log und da steht:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Da stehen nur die Warnungen drin. Du brauchst vorallem die Errors (EE)

"Allerdings kannst du tatsächlich den Befehl mkfontdir in den Ordnern /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/ und /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/ ausführen.

 *Quote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Du bist dir sicher das du vielleicht nicht noch ein Update gemacht hast bevor der Akku leer war? 
> 
> Was genau meinst du mit update? Wie mach ich eins?

 

...

Wie macht man ein Update...

emerge -avtuDN @system && emerge -avtuDN @world (Bei portage <2.2 die "@" aus den Befehlen rausnehmen.)

Allerdings... Solltest du das nicht wissen?

Jedenfalls geht Chris davon aus das du vll ein Update gemacht hast, und während die fertigen Dateien (also beim eigentlichen mergen) auf die Festplatte geschrieben wurde das Notebook aufgrund von Strommangel abgeschalten hat.

 *Quote:*   

> LG Roland

 

LG Steel

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm Was steht bei dir denn in der xorg.conf?

Evtl hats die zerbröselt (sorry für den Doppelpost, aber die "Antwort auf meinen Post hat er in seinen Post hineineditiert)

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

Ich hab oben die Links angefügt.

Das mit dem Update hab ich nicht gewusst. Wo kann man das genauer nachlesen?

Ich glaube dass er noch was installiert hat während ihm der Saft ausgegangen ist.

LG Roland

----------

## Max Steel

Ich hätte gern noch die /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Es scheint so als ob die Einstellungen für die Screens broken gegangen sind.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Xorg.conf -> click

Ich hab die mkfontdir befehle ausgeführt wie mir oben geraten wurde.

LG Roland

----------

## Treborius

```

.(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

FATAL: Module i915 not found.

```

solange das device fehlt, hast du wenig chancen,

mal versucht udev neu zu mergen?

weil ich denke oben genannter fehler wird hierdurch verursacht :

```

[    4.449869] udev: starting version 149

[    6.426574] device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    6.426584] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    6.430285] device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

[    6.430294] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[    6.434127] device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

```

was dann beim starten von X in diesen fehler mündet :

```

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

   mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI,

   mgag200 SE A PCI, mgag200 SE B PCI, mgag200 EV Maxim,

   mgag200 eW Nuvoton, mgag200eH, mgag400, mgag550

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(EE) No devices detected.

```

wie gesagt mal versuchen udev neu zu mergen ...

hattest du ein kernel update gemacht? irgendwie musst du das framebuffer device zurückbekommen

----------

## firefly

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Xorg.conf -> click

 

das sieht für mich nach einer beispiel config aus und nicht die, welche für dein System passend ist.

Was passiert. wenn du die xorg.conf löschst/verschiebst? Sprich X ohne eine xorg.conf zu starten?

----------

## Josef.95

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> ich habe ein Netbook, mit XFCE4 und dem ist der Saft ausgegangen (Batterieleistung wohl überschätzt) nachdem ich ihn ans Netzteil gehängt hab und ihn neugestartet hab funktionierte nichts mehr.

  Sorry, aber einer muss danach ja mal fragen...

Wurde das Filesystem schon mal überprüft?

so was sollte man nach einem Stromausfall eigentlich mit als erstes machen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

das ist ja mal komisch. ich hab die xorg.conf gelöscht, und mit startx ging XFCE4 plötzlich wieder.

Nach einem reboot hat auch SLiM wieder automatisch gestartet. 

Was meinst du mit udev neu mergen?

Ich habe noch folgendes Problem:

Mein Tastaturlayout ist beim tty-login auf Deutsch (soll so bleiben).

Aber sowohl bei SLiM als auch bei XFCE4 ist es auf Englisch (hätte es gerne auf Deutsch). Dafür ist die Oberflächensprache auf Deutsch, die hätte ich gerne auf Englisch.

Kann man das machen?

Wie prüft man das Filesystem?

LG Roland

----------

## Max Steel

Hallo Roland,

Ein Dateisystem prüfen _sollte_ das System eigentlich automatisch machen. ABER, manchmal eben nicht. Daher mein Tipp:

 LiveCD starten

fsck /dev/sd??

Nur weiß ich nicht ob fsck direkt auflösen kann um welches Dateisystem es sich handelt, oder ob es dieses aus der (auf einer LiveCD nicht existenten) /etc/fstab auslesen möchte.

Also auf der sicheren Seite ist man per fsck.<fs> /dev/sd?? (e.g. fsck.ext3 oder fsck.reiserfs oder fsck.ext4 oder sogar fsck.xfs)

Das Tastaturlayout umstellen sollte per hal funktionieren, wenn es dieses nicht tun soll dann per xorg.conf

Lies dazu unter anderem auch dashier: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Was meinst du mit udev neu mergen?

 

na udev neu emergen..., eigentlich dürftest du das selbst können wenn du sogar slim installieren konntest... Nur soviel. Portage hat damit etwas zu tun.

Jedenfalls geht Treborius wohl davon aus das ein paar der /etc/udev/rules.d/* Dateien zerstört worden sind.

Daher der Vorschlag.

Wie du SLiM umstellst kann ich dir nicht direkt sagen, aber ich vermute das es dort irgendwo zwischen Session und Ausschalten einen Knopf mit "Configuration" gibt... Oder aber das SLiM eine Config-Datei irgendwo hat die man bearbeiten kann.

----------

